# Wann kommt der perfekte 1440p,144Hz,FreeSync IPS.



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Egal welchen Monitor ich mir angucke, irgendwas hab ich immer auszusetzen.
Nach dem mein geliebter Eizo Ende letzen Jahres den Geist aufgegeben hat, arrangiere ich mich mit einem BenQ GL2450 als Übergangslösung.

Das ich auf WQHD gehe war für mich bei einer Aufrüstung sowieso klar, die 144 Hz wollte ich dann auch noch mitnehmen...und da kam Free Sync.
Also wieder am warten und am warten, auf das Display das alle Anforderungen vereint.

IPS ist quasi schon Pflicht, da zwar neben ausgiebigen Zock Sessions (Von RTS bis FPS alles dabei), vor allem Filme auf dem Gerät geschnitten werden und auch Fotos bearbeitet (Fräulein ist in dem Bereich tätig), und ich viel darauf lese (Internet etc) sowie mit CAD und anderem arbeite.
Die Frage ist ob ich mein zweit Display auf die Video/Foto Geschichten anpasse(gutes IPS etc..)und das Hauptdisplay mehr auf Zocken auslege   ABER ich hab eigentlich eh kein Bock mehr auf TN und kann mich im Alltag eher auf TN als Zweitdisplay einlassen...

Auch wenn das hier eher ein allgemeiner Thread ist (wo ist eigentlich der allgemeine Monitor Laberthread!?!?!?! fände ich begrüßenswert), füge ich mal die Standardfragen zur Monitorberatung an.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Eigentlich habe ich meine magische Maximalgrenze bei 500€, alles darüber müsste mich schon sehr überzeugen.
Bisher habe ich nie mehr als 300-350 für meine Displays ausgegeben.

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Jein, besitzen ja, aber aufrüsten muss ich eh. Nutze einen Asus und einen Samsung als Nebenbildschirm(dem Samsung ist jetzt auch die mittlere Pixelreihe abgeraucht, war ohnehin aber mal als Mini TV gedacht)

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
R9 290 unter Morpheus

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Alles! Mit Schwerpunkt auf Farbtreue füpr Video/Fotobearbeitung und gutem Anti Flickering

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Flicker Free, WQHD,mehr als 60 HZ,FreeSync. (in der Reihenfolge mit absteigender Priorität)
Größe zw. 24 und 27 Zoll, alles darüber ist mir zu groß...
LS nicht nötig... Aber Ergonomiefunktionen und Pivot ist erwünscht.


Auch wenn ich langsam keinen Bock mehr den Benq als Hauptdisplay zu nutzen, muss ich nicht sofort was kaufen, eher gegen Ende des Jahres.
Die Frage ist eher was gibt der Markt her, und was kommt in naher Zukunft.

Ich hab schon die ersten 4K,144Hz,Freesync panels gesehen.
Was tut sich bei der Freesync range(abgesehen von eigenen modifizierten Treibern)

Gibt es da schon Displays die Werksseitig bis 30 Hz runter gehen? Und gehen diese auch bis 1xx Hz hoch? Oder nur Freesync bis 75 Hz (wie der iiyama)

Gruß Knitterhemd


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2015)

Bestell Dir doch einfach mal den Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU zum ausprobieren. Vielleicht ist der gar nicht so weit weg von dem, das Dir vorschwebt?!


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Den hatte ich ohnehin schon ins Auge gefasst, allerdings war ich mir dann auch relativ sicher das ich gerne auf 144Hz gehen will.
Die ganze Gsync/Freesync Geschichte machts nicht einfacher. Nur warte ich jetzt schon 1 Jahr!? auf das passende Modell für mich 
Ich behalte meine Monitore immer recht lang, das ganze soll sich wieder lohnen...

Die größte Unschlüssigkeit habe ich bezüglich Freesync.
Ich bin recht anfällig was micro Ruckler und , noch schlimmer, Tearing angeht.

EDIT
Eine weitere Frage die sich mir stellt:
Wie sieht es bei den WQHD & 4K Displays aus, wenn ich in Full HD z.Bsp. spielen will. Von Modell zu Modell Unterschiedlich (up/downscaler)? Immer *******^^? So gut wie das Panel halt, aber in 1080P?
21:9 würde mich tendenziell auch reizen, aber auf Frickeleien mit Software die diese Auflkösung nicht unterstützt kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

Da wirst du aber mit 500€ nicht auskommen, das wird dann definitiv teurer.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (30. September 2015)

ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Scheint in deine Richtung zu gehen . Ich warte auch auf 1-144 FreeSync und am besten für 300 Euro


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Scheint in deine Richtung zu gehen . Ich warte auch auf 1-144 FreeSync und am besten für 300 Euro


1-144Hz Freesync in unsinnig.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da wirst du aber mit 500€ nicht auskommen, das wird dann definitiv teurer.


Jau das die Dinger im Moment, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, jenseits der 500€ liegen ist mir eigentlich klar. Allerdings fand ich eigentlich 350 immer als angemessen für ein aktuelles Display. Ich hatte nie das Gefühl große Abstriche machen zu müssen, oder zu viel gezahlt zu haben. Das hat sich alles etwas verschoben, habe ich das Gefühl. 
Mal davon abgesehen wollte ich noch ein neues Case kaufen und irgendwie gefällt mir nur das Evolv ATX...aber 180€...huihuihui...
Wird ja aber alles mit der Zeit billiger, eig. würde ich aber auch mehr ausgeben wenn ich denn vollends überzeugt wäre, ich glotz ja auch stundenlang da drauf... 



DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Scheint in deine Richtung zu gehen .


Den hab ich auch schon gesehen, kommt am ehesten an meine Vorstellung ran.



DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf 1-144 FreeSync und am besten für 300 Euro



Genau das^^ Sag bescheid! 
Das Streben nach Perfektion und die eigene Vernunft arbeiten da etwas gegeneinander...



JoM79 schrieb:


> 1-144Hz Freesync in unsinnig.



Aber 45 - 60 auch..
Die 35 kratzen schon an dem bereich den ich mir vorstelle.

25 aufwärts würde ich gut finden...


----------



## Research (30. September 2015)

Hmm, jetzt 300 ausgeben und später nen passenden, perfekten kaufen?
Den alten als 2.Monitor.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Da ich die nächsten zwei Monate eh kaum daheim bin/Zeit hab, werde ich sowieso noch etwas warten.
Zweitbildschirme hab ich eigentlich genug, allerdings stört mich da schon länger das ungleiche Design und Bild.
Im Idealfall will ich Haupt und Main identisch und als Drittmonitor bleibt der BenQ oder mein alter Asus. Allerdings is der benq dann schon sehr groß...
Anordnung ist wie folgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit komm ich ziemlich gut klar.
Oben nur für Teamspeak, messenger oder musik - Rechts ist Hauptbildschirm und links daneben nur für multitasking etc..

Könnte quasi ein 1440p 144Hz IPS kaufen, und diesen dann beim Kauf des augenschonenden-flickerfree-farbecht-WQHD-144hz-FreeSync IPS Displays zum Nebenschauplatz degradieren.
Aber da spart man im Moment dann auch nicht die Welt und es würde mich wieder reizen das gleiche Modell mit und ohne Freesync zu kaufen...


Schwierig schwierig schwierig...


----------



## Rabber (30. September 2015)

Eizo bringt auch ein WQHD,144Hz,IPS und FreeSync Monitor raus https://www.eizo.de/foris/fs2735/


----------



## mayfran (30. September 2015)

Der Eizo sieht tatsächlich vielversprechend aus. Zwar ist das Design etwas zu aufgebrezelt aber damit kann man leben.
Allerdings steht weder auf der HP noch im Datenblatt welche FPS-Range der Freesync-Scaler abdeckt. Wenn Eizo dort eine vernünftige Lösung findet, könnte das auch mein nächster Bildschirm werden. Ich suche im Prinzip den gleichen Monitor wie der TE, nur mit den Einschränkungen: 27" und homogene Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Rabber (30. September 2015)

Also laut Aussagen von Eizo soll die Range von 50-144Hz reichen.
Mit Monitor-Treiber-Hack sollten wohl auch 45-144hz oder noch mehr drin sein.


----------



## mayfran (30. September 2015)

Hm... ich hoffe das ist noch nicht final. Vielleicht können sie das ja auf reale 30-1xx drücken.  *daumendrück*


----------



## Rabber (30. September 2015)

Unter 40 würde ich auch mit FreeSync nicht rutschen wollen, 40-144Hz wäre für mich perfekt mit Treiber Hack sollte da wohl was in Richtung 40hz gehen.


----------



## Research (30. September 2015)

Wenn nativ 30Hz möglich sind, sollte es sogar unter gehackte 30 gehen.


----------



## Rabber (30. September 2015)

Möglich ist es aber was bringt dir das? alles unter 40 ist so oder so ruckelig, weil einfach die Frames fehlen.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Der Eizo sieht ganz nett aus, allerdings stören mich diese unnützen features jetzt schon...
Ist schon fast zu sehr gewollt auf die Gaming Sparte gelegt.
Die 30 Hz aufwärts Freesync find ich aber auch brauchbar, allein um die Möglichkeit zu haben auch im low FPS Bereich noch ruckelfrei am Start zu sein.
Star Citizen z.Bsp. haut jetzt schon mal in die 30er Gefilde.

Werde ihn aber auch mal im Auge behalten.

Ohne Prad Test geht eh nix.
An oberster Stelle steht die Bildqualität und Ausleuchtung, und wenn daran für irgendwelche Gaminggeschichten gespart wird, macht es das ganze uninteressant.


----------



## mayfran (30. September 2015)

Rabber schrieb:


> Unter 40 würde ich auch mit FreeSync nicht rutschen wollen, 40-144Hz wäre für mich perfekt mit Treiber Hack sollte da wohl was in Richtung 40hz gehen.



Im Prinzip richtig. Allerdings kommt meine GTX970 (Wird im Falle eines Freesync Monitors getauscht) in machen Spielen bereits bei Full HD an ihre Grenzen. Star Citizen ist natürlich der (noch nicht optimierte) Extremfall. Im Hangar z.B. sind die 30 FPS eigentlich eher Maximum. Aber auch Spiele wie Witcher 3 fallen bei mir von den gedeckelten 55-60 FPS hin und wieder mal in die 30er Bereiche ab. Da wärs halt nett wenn der Bereich auch abgedeckt wäre, zumal WQHD ja nochmal eine Stufe leistungshungriger als FHD ist.


Edit:  Die ganzen mehr oder weniger sinnlosen Gaming-Features kann man, falls sie nicht zu penetrant integriert sind, getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig. Allerdings kommt meine GTX970 (Wird im Falle eines Freesync Monitors getauscht) in machen Spielen bereits bei Full HD an ihre Grenzen. Star Citizen ist natürlich der (noch nicht optimierte) Extremfall. Im Hangar z.B. sind die 30 FPS eigentlich eher Maximum. Aber auch Spiele wie Witcher 3 fallen bei mir von den gedeckelten 55-60 FPS hin und wieder mal in die 30er Bereiche ab. Da wärs halt nett wenn der Bereich auch abgedeckt wäre, zumal WQHD ja nochmal eine Stufe leistungshungriger als FHD ist.



Geht mir ähnlich. Auch wenn die 290 Star Citizen ziemlich gut meistert, unter 30 komm ich da auch im Hangar eher nicht.



mayfran schrieb:


> Edit: Die ganzen mehr oder weniger sinnlosen Gaming-Features kann man, falls sie nicht zu penetrant integriert sind, getrost ignorieren.


 Aber mitbezahlen 
Eizo hat mich allerdings bisher nicht enttäuscht, wäre ohnehin mein bevorzugter Hersteller.
Bin auf Tests gespannt.


----------



## Roli (1. Oktober 2015)

Moin, der Eizo wird vermutlich um die 700€ kosten und damit dein Budget hart übersteigen.
Vom mg279q kann ich persönlich nur abraten, hatte ihn einige Tage zum testen. Die Qualität ist einfach unter aller Kanone bei dem Modell.

Den perfekten Monitor gibt es leider aktuell nicht...vom Dell 25´ hört man viel Gutes, vielleicht ist der ja was für dich? Hat nur leider kein 144hz/Freesync.
Ich werde mir den mg278q noch anschauen, der hat allerdings TN Panel, was du ja wieder nicht möchtest.


----------



## Zybba (1. Oktober 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> ...


Dein Post spricht mir aus der Seele!
Ich suche auch so ein Gerät, in 24". Free-/G-Sync ist mir egal, aber mittlerweile wird es bei Gaming Monitoren wohl kaum noch ohne gehen.

Aktuell habe ich als Hauptmonitor den Dell U2515H. Sobald ich was passendes finde, wird das mein Zweitmonitor.


----------



## Körschgen (30. November 2015)

Weiß jemand ob Benq seinen xl2730z auch als IPS bringt!?
Quasi als Konkurrent zum Asus mg279q....

Bin kurz davor den Asus doch mal zu testen, aber das Qualitäts Glücksspiel, sowie der wirklich sau hässliche Standfuß lassen mich noch warten...
Der Benq ist vom Design her schon um einiges schöner....
Der als IPS Gerät wäre mein Fall...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. April 2016)

Darf man fragen, was draus geworden ist?

Stehe zur Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem: einen guten Allrounder mit IPS zu finden, der sowohl Bildbearbeitung als auch Gaming in ausreichendem Maße abdecken kann. Vorzugsweise natürlich mit 144Hz, FreeSync und maximal 27".
So ganz scheint es in der 500 Euro Liga aber immernoch keine "Lösung" zu geben. Von dem ASUS bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Die sollen wohl relativ große Schwankungen aufweisen, insbesondere bei der Ausleuchtung etwas anfällig sein (background bleeding). Bin dann inzwischen auf den LG 27MU67-B und 27UD68-W gestoßen, die von den Specs her auch ganz interessant aussehen. Die haben sogar schon 4K, auch wenns angesichts meiner aktuellen 290X noch nicht ganz ausgeschöpft werden kann. Laut einigen Wertungen im Netz werden aber auch geringere Auflösungen noch korrekt skaliert und in zu erwartender Qualität dargestellt.
Allerdings laufen die beide "nur" mit 60Hz, seitens FreeSync gerade mal in einer Range von 40-60Hz 
Ob die 4k Auflösung und die ansonsten gute Darstellung dann noch den Preis rechtfertigen, sei natürlich dahingestellt. Zumal ich wegen den miserablen Skalierung unter W7 dann auch auf W10 upgraden müsste...
Letzten Endes bin ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt meiner Suche: U2515H 

Stehen in nächster Zeit noch Alternativen in Aussicht?
Wollte eigentlich gegen Ende Juni meinen BX2450 in Rente schicken... einen richtigen Allrounder mit allen Features zu einem fairen Preise habe ich bisher allerdings noch nicht gefunden. Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob sich das so schnell ändern wird.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder

_*Nachtrag:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Das wäre meine bisherige Vergleichstabelle_.
_


----------



## Körschgen (11. April 2016)

Ich werde erst mal warten und habe vorerst auch wieder U2515H im Betrieb.
Bin damit auch voll und ganz glücklich und beobachte erst mal gelassen was der Markt noch so raushaut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. April 2016)

Ich weiß auch nicht. Die 144Hz'ler stecken bei den IPS wohl noch in den Kinderschuhen, das wird sich wohl auch noch eine ganze Weile ziehen. Je mehr man sich einliest, desto skeptisher wird man, dass dieses Jahr überhaupt noch halbwegs ausgereifte Modelle erscheinen könnten.

Einer der wenigen Vorläufer wäre zum Beispiel der besagte MG279Q. Die ASUS-Screens sollen aber äußerst anfällig für Produktionsfehler sein: Backlight-Bleeding, IPS-Glow, Pixelfehler, im Panel eingeschlossene Verunreinigungen,...
Davon habe ich zumindest im Kontext zu der PG-Serie schon einiges gelesen. Bei den MG scheint es zwar etwas besser, aber immernoch eine "Lotterie" zu sein.

Aktuell sehe ich mich eigentlich noch am ehesten bei den beiden LGs. Die 60Hz nehme ich dann auch in Kauf, wenn die Bildqualität ansonsten sehr gut ist. Der 27MU67-B soll laut Prad auf jeden Fall ein guter Allround sein, der auch für Gelegenheitsgaming sehr geeignet sein soll. Der Nachfolger sei in vierlei Hinsicht noch mal etwas verbessert worden. Zwar kommt FreeSync bei den beiden offiziell nur auf 40Hz runter. Per Treiber-Mod soll man allerdings auch auf ~33-35Hz runterkommen. Das wäre dann angesichts IPS gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt, auch 4K einfach mal als Nice-To-Have für die Zukunft mitzunehmen. Die Skalierung sei aktuell zwar nur unter W10 halbwegs ausgereift, dafür soll seitens der LGs aber immerhin die Interpolation bei niedrigeren Auflösungen sehr gut funktionieren. Das wäre dann eine Notlösung, falls die 290(X) bis zum nächsten Upgrade mal nicht hinterherkommen sollte 

Fürs erste werde ich den Markt aber auch noch mal etwas beobachten.
Ich denke zwar nicht, dass sich bis Juni/Juli noch wahnsinnig viel tun wird. Aber wer weiß...


----------

